# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  पथरी का इलाज

## rustam

कृपया पथरी का कोई प्रभावी होमियोपैथी इलाज बताये 
बहुत परेशान हो गया हूँ 
3 साल से होमियोपैथी एलोपथी सब ले चूका हूँ लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ 
आप ही कोई उपाय सुझाये 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

मित्र रुस्तम जी होम्योपैथिक में तो नही। 
आयुर्वेद में एक असाधारण योग है। जो परीक्षित है वह मैं भेज रहा हूँ।
कृपया आप इसे अवश्य आज़माएं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

"पथरी का इलाज"

सबसे पहले कुछ परहेज !

मित्रो जिसको भी शरीर मे पथरी है वो चुना कभी ना खाएं ! (काफी लोग पान मे डाल कर खा जाते हैं )
क्योंकि पथरी होने का मुख्य कारण आपके शरीर मे अधिक मात्रा मे कैलशियम का होना है | मतलब जिनके शरीर मे पथरी हुई है उनके शरीर मे जरुरत से अधिक मात्रा मे कैलशियम है लेकिन वो शरीर मे पच नहीं रहा है वो अलग बात हे| इसलिए आप चुना खाना बंद कर दीजिए |

आयुर्वेदिक इलाज !
______________
पखानबेद नाम का एक पौधा होता है ! उसे पथरचट भी कुछ लोग बोलते है ! उसके पत्तों को पानी मे उबाल कर काढ़ा बना ले ! मात्र 7 से 15 दिन मे पूरी पथरी खत्म !! और कई बार तो इससे भी जल्दी खत्म हो जाती !!!

होमियोपेथी मे एक दवा है ! वो आपको किसी भी होमियोपेथी के दुकान पर मिलेगी उसका नाम हे BERBERIS VULGARIS ये दवा के आगे लिखना है MOTHER TINCHER ! ये उसकी पोटेंसी है |
वो दुकान वाला समझ जायेगा | यह दवा होमियोपेथी की दुकान से ले आइये |

(ये BERBERIS VULGARIS दवा भी पथरचट नाम के पोधे से बनी है बस फर्क इतना है ये dilutions form मे हैं पथरचट पोधे का botanical name BERBERIS VULGARIS ही है )

अब इस दवा की 10-15 बूंदों को एक चौथाई (1/ 4) कप गुण गुने पानी मे मिलाकर दिन मे चार बार (सुबह,दोपहर,शाम और रात) लेना है | चार बार अधिक से अधिक और कमसे कम तीन बार | इसको लगातार एक से डेढ़ महीने तक लेना है कभी कभी दो महीने भी लग जाते है |

इससे जीतने भी stone है ,कहीं भी हो गोलब्लेडर gall bladder )मे हो या फिर किडनी मे हो,या युनिद्रा के आसपास हो,या फिर मुत्रपिंड मे हो| वो सभी स्टोन को पिगलाकर ये निकाल देता हे |

99% केस मे डेढ़ से दो महीने मे ही सब टूट कर निकाल देता हे कभी कभी हो सकता हे तीन महीने भी हो सकता हे लेना पड़े |तो आप दो महिने बाद सोनोग्राफी करवा लीजिए आपको पता चल जायेगा कितना टूट गया है कितना रह गया है | अगर रह गया हहै तो थोड़े दिन और ले लीजिए|यह दवा का साइड इफेक्ट नहीं है |

____________________
ये तो हुआ जब stone टूट के निकल गया अब दोबारा भविष्य मे यह ना बने उसके लिए क्या??? क्योंकि कई लोगो को बार बार पथरी होती है | एक बार stone टूट के निकल गया अब कभी दोबारा नहीं आना चाहिए इसके लिए क्या ???

इसके लिए एक और होमियोपेथी मे दवा है CHINA 1000, 
प्रवाही स्वरुप की इस दवा के एक ही दिन सुबह-दोपहर-शाम मे दो-दो बूंद सीधे जीभ पर डाल दीजिए | सिर्फ एक ही दिन मे तीन बार ले लीजिए फिर भविष्य मे कभी भी स्टोन नहीं बनेगा |

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

रुस्तम जी कृपया मेरी इस बात को हल्के में कदापि न लें।
यह मेरे घर में आज़माया हुआ नुस्खा/योग है।
इस योग को करने पर जिस किसी भाई बहन को पत्थरी पीड़ा हो,
आप  अथवा कोई भी जन, 
पत्थरी की पीड़ा से बड़ी सुगमता से निवृत हो जाएंगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

Gallbladder ( पित्त की थेली) की पत्थरी निकालने का प्राकृतिक उपचार:-

आज बहुत से लोग इस से परेशान हैं, और डॉक्टर भी इस के आगे फेल हैं। 
कृपया शेयर करते रहिये।

पहले 5 दिन रोजाना 4 ग्लास एप्पल जूस (डिब्बे वाला नहीं) और 4 या 5 सेव खायें .....
छटे दिन डिनर नां लें ....
इस छटे दिन शाम 6 बजे एक चम्मच ''सेधा नमक'' ( मैग्नेश्यिम सल्फेट ) 1 ग्लास गर्म पानी के साथ लें ...
शाम 8 बजे फिर एक बार एक चम्मच '' सेंधा नमक '' ( मैग्नेश्यिम सल्फेट ) 1 ग्लास गर्म पानी के साथ लें ...
रात 10 बजे आधा कप जैतून ( Olive ) या तिल (sesame) का तेल - आधा कप ताजा नीम्बू रस में अच्छे से मिला कर पीयें .....
सुबह स्टूल में आपको हरे रंग के पत्थर मिलेंगे ...
नोट: पालक, टमाटर, चुकंदर, भिंडी का सेवन न करें।

----------


## rustam

> रुस्तम जी कृपया मेरी इस बात को हल्के में कदापि न लें।
> यह मेरे घर में आज़माया हुआ नुस्खा/योग है।
> इस योग को करने पर जिस किसी भाई बहन को पत्थरी पीड़ा हो,
> आप  अथवा कोई भी जन, 
> पत्थरी की पीड़ा से बड़ी सुगमता से निवृत हो जाएंगे।


Dear kamal ji  
आपके द्वारा बताई गई होमियोपैथी  दवाई  का मैंने 2 महीने सवेन किया था लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ फिर मैंने होमियोपैथी डॉ को दिखाया तो उन्होंने कहा की होमियोपैथी दवाई symptoms के आधार पर दी जाती है 
ऐसे ही नेट पर देख के नहीं ले सकते 
और इस पथरचट पोधे का भी पढ़ा है मैंने लेकिन ये प्रयोग कभी करके नहीं देखा 
आप इतने विश्वास के साथ कह रहे ह तो में इसे जरुर आजमाऊंगा 
मैंने 6 महीने  होमियोपैथी ली थी लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ 
अब फिर से 5 महीने से ले रहा हूँ 

ये बताइए जो अभी दवाई चल रही है उसके साथ में इस काढ़े को ले सकता हूँ या दवाई को बंद करनी पड़ेगी 
क्यों की डॉ भी बहुत विश्वास के साथ कह रहे है की पथरी जरुर निकलेगी बस थोडा धीरज रखो 
आप बताइए क्या करूँ
ये भी बताइए की काढ़े की कितनी मात्रा लेनी है और दिन में कितनी बार लेना है

----------


## Buddha 1

> Dear kamal ji  
> आपके द्वारा बताई गई होमियोपैथी  दवाई  का मैंने 2 महीने सवेन किया था लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ फिर मैंने होमियोपैथी डॉ को दिखाया तो उन्होंने कहा की होमियोपैथी दवाई symptoms के आधार पर दी जाती है 
> ऐसे ही नेट पर देख के नहीं ले सकते 
> और इस पथरचट पोधे का भी पढ़ा है मैंने लेकिन ये प्रयोग कभी करके नहीं देखा 
> आप इतने विश्वास के साथ कह रहे ह तो में इसे जरुर आजमाऊंगा 
> मैंने 6 महीने  होमियोपैथी ली थी लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ 
> अब फिर से 5 महीने से ले रहा हूँ 
> 
> ये बताइए जो अभी दवाई चल रही है उसके साथ में इस काढ़े को ले सकता हूँ या दवाई को बंद करनी पड़ेगी 
> ...


Dekhiye janab aap jo bhi gharelu nuske apnana chahe apnaye...par pahle kisi achhe se urologist se zaroor mil le

Pathri me 4 baate important he
1-pathri ka size 
2-pathri ki location
3-pathri ki density
4-urine nali ka size

Isliye roori nahi ki sabhi pathri k marizo ko gharelu nuske kaam aa hi jaaye.....aage aapki marji

----------

